# Magnum 350 HOT filter ??



## ReDmAn (Feb 24, 2003)

how good are these filters? i found a good deal at the pet shop for this filter. i just want something that's not as noisy as my ac300. how do these compair to a fluval or ehiem? btw it's for my 65 gallon tank.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Worse of all canisters.

Good when using the first month, but once media filter gets colgged, impeller isnt strong enough to push out propper water. Also when changing media filter, 3 clips are used to hold the top/bottom parts which can sometimes break easy. Water spills are unavoidable when parting top/bottom parts so be prepared to have towels handy


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Worse of all canisters.
> 
> Good when using the first month, but once media filter gets colgged, impeller isnt strong enough to push out propper water. Also when changing media filter, 3 clips are used to hold the top/bottom parts which can sometimes break easy. Water spills are unavoidable when parting top/bottom parts so be prepared to have towels handy


 Rz is right i returned mine after seeing it.


----------

